# Michigan Snow



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

here is my most recent Plowble snow! 7 inches that night and woke up to this, I'm ready for more


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I wish I had some contracts in areas where it's that beautiful. Great pic!

I'd actually like to buy like 20 acres or more of land and build a narrow road that leads to the middle, and have a nice small house there (Just for me and maybe a girlfriend).


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Then You'll Likethis One Also!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats in the UP, right?


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Noper! I'm between Gr Rpds and Lansing 6 miles south on 96.
My Little corner of the world!:bluebounc 








My boy trying to eat my bulldog!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I dont mean to sound rude, but why is one eye on your kid bigger than the other?

Just Kidding. Looks like your kid loves your dog.


----------



## 24-7 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dogbonz,I dont live to far from you.I am in Dansville about 10 mins from Mason


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Kool I drove thru there once,,, to bout 45 seconds!
yeah the kid loves the dogs got 3 all the same
you would squint to if you had that dogs tongue aiming for your mouth!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that first pic your driveway? That's beautiful!


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

almost ,, my street runs off this one,,,, small town mid michigan farm land side road! I love it out here!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Dogbonz said:


> Then You'll Likethis One Also!
> View attachment 13547


That's a great winter scene.  I definetely need to move into the country!!


----------

